# power cage will this do?



## porky (Jun 3, 2011)

really thinking of getting this package what you guys think?
Deluxe Strength Package at Powerhouse Fitness


----------



## soooooawesome (Jun 4, 2011)

That cage looks legit.


----------



## Testoman98 (Jun 4, 2011)

I got a similar one, just an older version. Got it from my dad several years ago, and it's still in great condition. The only thing I don't like on mine is it takes a minute to change the level of the bar. I've seen some smith machine cages for around $400 or even less on sale. If you lift alone like I do, I'd suggest one of those instead. Kinda hard to push yourself when theres no one to spot you if you get stuck. Trying to talk my dad into buy a new cage he has his eye on so I can get his smith machine cage lol.


----------



## porky (Jun 4, 2011)

Testoman98 said:


> I got a similar one, just an older version. Got it from my dad several years ago, and it's still in great condition. The only thing I don't like on mine is it takes a minute to change the level of the bar. I've seen some smith machine cages for around $400 or even less on sale. If you lift alone like I do, I'd suggest one of those instead. Kinda hard to push yourself when theres no one to spot you if you get stuck. Trying to talk my dad into buy a new cage he has his eye on so I can get his smith machine cage lol.



thanx for the info i dont think it will be a problem training on my own with this 
as long as i use the safety bars. I dont mind if they take a few mins to change position i got nothing else to do between sets.
p.s its the package im going for cage.bench and 220lbs of olympic plates 
all for 500 pound uk


----------



## Testoman98 (Jun 7, 2011)

porky said:


> thanx for the info i dont think it will be a problem training on my own with this
> as long as i use the safety bars. I dont mind if they take a few mins to change position i got nothing else to do between sets.
> p.s its the package im going for cage.bench and 220lbs of olympic plates
> all for 500 pound uk


 
Sounds like a good deal bro. I got lucky, my dad has been into lifting since before I was born so a lot of the plates I have are from him. I'd go for that package since it includes it. Once you get it set up you'll be good to go, not too much need for anything else.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 7, 2011)

Testoman98 said:


> Once you get it set up you'll be good to go, *not too much need for anything else*.


Those will keep you occupy for a good while but eventually will get the urge to join a gym, which has leg press machines, cable crossover machines, ab machines, and sets of dumbbells that you don't do and undo every set... just to name a few. 

Personally, I would save your hard earn money and join a gym instead. Don't have to be those expensive gyms either. Your average 'moms and pops' gyms will be do just fine.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 8, 2011)

looks good.  I'd get it


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 8, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Those will keep you occupy for a good while but eventually will get the urge to join a gym, which has leg press machines, cable crossover machines, ab machines, and sets of dumbbells that you don't do and undo every set... just to name a few.
> 
> Personally, I would save your hard earn money and join a gym instead. Don't have to be those expensive gyms either. Your average 'moms and pops' gyms will be do just fine.



Not necessarily.  Depending on your goals, the need for cables and leg press machine may not be necessary.  I've been training legs for years now with what I think are great gains with nothing but squats, front squats and variations of deadlift.  I rarely touch cables either and I do go to a public gym polluted with all kinds of pulleys.  This is not to say there is no need for all that but it is possible to build and maintain a great physique with no machines and cables.


----------



## Cobeslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Those will keep you occupy for a good while but eventually will get the urge to join a gym, which has leg press machines, cable crossover machines, ab machines, and sets of dumbbells that you don't do and undo every set... just to name a few.
> 
> Personally, I would save your hard earn money and join a gym instead. Don't have to be those expensive gyms either. Your average 'moms and pops' gyms will be do just fine.



gyms are great and all, but if I could get my wife to take our gym membership money and invest in home equipment, like that rack, I'd do it in a heartbeat.  not to mention it all depends on your goals.  a home set up can take you a long way, and might be all you really need.  plate and dumbbells are nothing more than poundage you pay for, and you can build a nice collection over time.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Those will keep you occupy for a good while but eventually will get the urge to join a gym, which has leg press machines, cable crossover machines, ab machines, and sets of dumbbells that you don't do and undo every set... just to name a few.
> 
> Personally, I would save your hard earn money and join a gym instead. Don't have to be those expensive gyms either. Your average 'moms and pops' gyms will be do just fine.


 

I love my home gym but Definatly miss leg press machine crossover cable. I have a peck deck preacher bench and leg attachments, high and low cables 
Still love to push on a leg machine tho. 

This unit was about 825.00 US, 10 years ago with no plates.


----------



## Flathead (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like a solid power rack too me!


----------



## porky (Jun 8, 2011)

jagbender that is a sweet set up you got there


----------



## porky (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got to wait for delivery now


----------



## joboco (Jun 10, 2011)

Good choice dude. I got the same one 18 months ago it does the job well. Also with a few lengths of cable/chains from B&Q you can utilise the pulley system for a variety of exercisers. Just use some imagination.


----------



## porky (Jun 10, 2011)

joboco said:


> Good choice dude. I got the same one 18 months ago it does the job well. Also with a few lengths of cable/chains from B&Q you can utilise the pulley system for a variety of exercisers. Just use some imagination.



Down to B&Q soon then thanx added bonus I will have a place to hang my punchbag now


----------



## joboco (Jun 11, 2011)

Ye I just hang mine from the lat pulldown arm. Also if you go to a local engineering firm and get a floor bracket made that attaches to the frame you can use a speedball.


----------



## porky (Jun 11, 2011)

so many options. is it wrong that im actually getting exited


----------

